# Tulsa



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

As of 5:08, this is what I heard for The Open. 

"Triple long retired in mid fly left short gun right lots had to go thru 2 ponds on way to long retired lots of hunts on lr no calbacks yet"


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Tulsa DERBY:

1st - Kate/James Roberts
2nd - Traveler/Karl Gunzer
3rd - Manny/Robby Bickley
4th - Pudge/Buddy Lee

no R/J or JAM


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

TULSA LIMITED ALL AGE:

(un-official) 21 dogs called back to land blind:

2 6 8 11 15 17 18 22 23 24 25 28 29 31 32 36 37 42 44 47 49


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Joe, James and Kate. Way to get back in the win column!'

Anybody know where the Am will be held tomorrow. Rock Erin or farther east on 18?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Tim, the AM and Limited should be on the property on hwy 18 two miles south of hwy 412 (where the big Rock Erin sign is over the gate). The QUAL will be at the Rock Erin water complex near Lone Chimney Lake north of Glencoe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Manny. Gotta like those Birdy pups.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to the 4 that finished and placed in the Derby. Way to go!


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Way To Go Pudge!!!! Thats 2 Placements And Finishing 4 Out Of 6 Trials. Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

christinaA said:


> Tulsa DERBY:
> 
> 1st - Kate/James Roberts
> 2nd - Traveler/Karl Gunzer
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY LEE............. YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY
FROM THAT JUNIOR TEST AT TULSA LAST SPRING...... WE ARE SO PROUD
OF YOU AND PUDGE....... WAY TA GO ! !

Rich and Kathie


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Twolabsplus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY LEE............. YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY
> FROM THAT JUNIOR TEST AT TULSA LAST SPRING...... WE ARE SO PROUD
> OF YOU AND PUDGE....... WAY TA GO ! !
> 
> Rich and Kathie


Remember Buddy.... wait for the judges to call your dog... ha ha..;-) Congrats on the placement. A big Congrats also to Team "Kate" with the win... thats awesome.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Congrats to Joe, James and Kate. Way to get back in the win column!'
> 
> Anybody know where the Am will be held tomorrow. Rock Erin or farther east on 18?
> 
> ...


We are just south of OK City in a hotel. Did not have enough holes so the baby is sleeping in the room. If anyone puts me on the clock for being late tomorrow, I will leave a poopy diaper under the seat in their truck.

SM


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats Buddy!

Russell


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Manny. 2nd in The Qual his 1st time out. Gotta love those Birdy pups.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

hows open going?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All I know is Mr. Danny had 6 called back to the 4th. Dottie, Poacher, Pearl, Merle, Norman, and Boots.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Tulsa Qual:

1 - Pink/Mike Loggins
2 - Manny/Robby Bickley
3 - Prissy/Frank Price
4 - Sparky/Brice Romero
RJ - Kizzy/Paul Rainbolt and Gary Gallaway

Congrats to all


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

christinaA said:


> Tulsa Qual:
> 
> 1 - Pink/Mike Loggins
> 2 - Manny/Robby Bickley
> ...


Wow, congrats to all and Manny, awesome weekend!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Limited call backs to water marks:

2 6 8 15 17 18 22 25 28 29 36 44 49


Am call backs to water blind:

2 3 4 7 8 10 14 15 20 29 33 35


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Frank & Prissy.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

A great big hug to Mike Loggins...... Your on a roll Mike.

So "Pink" is #1 in the Qual. Congratulations go out to you
and Pink.

Your friends at SUNFLOWER RETRIEVER CLUB

WOW!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Open. 

1st: Skeeter

2nd: Boots

3rd: Dottie

4th: Gunzer (Don't know which dog.)

Jam: Merle


Congrats to the placements.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Open.
> 
> 1st: Skeeter
> 
> ...


*Way to go Robbie and Skeeter!

Aaron*


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa! WOOOOHOOO AND A DRUM ROLL - just heard CARMA and TRUDY won the AM!!!! Wow - couldn't happen to a more deserving and wonderful team!!! Also (2nd hand) Paul Rainbolt second and Doug Grimes 3rd - no other placements? 

Also good going Robby - pretty good weekend - Skeeter qualifies for the Nat'l Open- already q'd for the Nat'l Am. Youngster Manny was outstanding as well - and don't look now, but Robby has another youngster to watch out for next year!!

BUT still - Carma and Trudy!!! Know she would want to give lots of credit to Rob E who has had Trudy lately and done really well with her as well. 

Tickled Pink regards..


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea, Carma and Trudi!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

pam ingham said:


> Youngster Manny was outstanding as well - and don't look now, but Robby has another youngster to watch out for next year!!


Talking about the black male Ethel pup?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, congratulations to Trudi and Carma on the Am win!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, big congratulations to Carma and Trudy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Janet


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Big congratulations to Carma and Trudy and to Rob Erhardt for helping them prepare for the Am. win.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

WAY TO GO, Carma and Trudy!

Sarita


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

wrong topic


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> *Congrats and thanks to Mark Edwards and partner in crime Brian Freeland for changing her name to FC Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon! *She might be a little crazy, but she can mark!!!!
> 
> We knew it was just a matter of time. The little girl is on a roll - 2 open wins in 4 trials. Way to go little black girl!
> 
> fp


Congrats, but she wasnt at Tulsa Frank


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Congratulations to the winners and all who placed.

A special Congratulations to Trudi and Carma on their Amateur win!!! And also on Trudi's Open 4th with trainer, Rob Erhardt, handling. An excellent weekend....*


Carol


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Congrats, but she wasnt at Tulsa Frank


OOPS! Wrong thread, but I see someone straightened me out.

Congrats to all with their successes at Tulsa. 

fp


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> OOPS! Wrong thread, but I see someone straightened me out.
> 
> Congrats to all with their successes at Tulsa.
> 
> fp


What are friends for.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hahha Congrats Frank !!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Carma, Rob, and Trudi? A win and a 4th? Congralations! That is a big one for all of you! Wow!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

What about Skeeter's come back after an injury plagued summer. I THINK that is 5 trials, 3 wins and a second. If he wasn't one of my best friends in the game, i'd really hate him!!!

Congrats on Manny's weekend as well. Derby 3rd and Qual 2nd! He's doing their training himself right now as well.

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Full results https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3988


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*4th place derby- #2- River Bend's Run With The Big Dogs, Marion Lee, Buddy* *Lee.* 

*I put the wrong # on EE, my appoligies.*


----------

